# NRCHA Celebration of Champions starts today! (2/9/18) Has a Webcast!!



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't wait to watch some! Hopefully my internet co-operates.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hope you have been able to catch some of the webcast @COWCHICK77! It's been pretty good, especially the WGH prelims - Call Me Mitch is sitting in 1st with Steer Stopping and fence work tomorrow.

Two of my friends who are there competing made their finals (NP Hackamore and the 1K). So excited for them!!

They are finishing up the last set of Open Bridle prelims right now and that is it for the day. 

But lots on for tomorrow - including the Youth Bridle & Youth Limited. Want to see some kids who can RIDE?! That's your class!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the link, @kewpalace! I'll be watching!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm watching Shiners Darlin right now; she looks like a model Breyer horse!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been busy so I haven't got to sit down and watch any! I'm definitely will try to watch the open bridle and WGH finals!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I'm watching Shiners Darlin right now; she looks like a model Breyer horse!


LOL ... they made the finals, which is the last class in the Justin arena tomorrow!



COWCHICK77 said:


> I have been busy so I haven't got to sit down and watch any! I'm definitely will try to watch the open bridle and WGH finals!


Yea, I watched on Friday, but this last weekend I was out of town and busy, so had to wait until I got to work to watch again, LOL. Looking forward to catching the WGH Steer Stopping and Fence Work today though!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, my friends Worlds experience is over! My NP Hackamore friend placed 8th and my 1K friend tied for 3rd. So happy for both of them - what an accomplishment!

The WGH Steer Stopping yesterday was very fun to watch. And, of course, the Fence work was amazing! Jake Gorrell, who won Snaffle Bit last year, was lower in the standing, but rode his fence work like it was the finals (that's Jake, LOL) and got the high score for the fence work - 225.5! That pushed him into the top 10 to come back tomorrow for the finals. Randy Paul also had an amazing run ... got a new cow. Then they blew for another new cow, but he went with it and scored a 224. Awesome!


There were a few slips by horses, who went down (very softly actually) and no one was hurt. Doug Williamson almost came off his horse in the fence work. He was going down the fence for his first turn, but the cow didn't turn ... Doug was leaning a little in to make the turn when the cow hit his horse's shoulder ... it threw Doug off balance and he was hanging on the side of his horse for a minute or so. stopped his horse, got upright, kind of shook his head and the announcer (they are friends) said, "Come On, Dougie!!" and he went back to work his cow. Amazing guy. Of course, he zero'd out, but he's got some guts! 

Top ten for WGH - they start off fresh in the finals, but the scores are herd/rein/cow/steer/total:

1 - Call Me Mitch/Phillip Ralls 223/221/219/224.5 887.5
2 - One Fine Vintage/Corey Cushing 217.5/222.5/219.5/226.5 886.0
3 - Blind Sided/Jay McLaughlin 219/221/219.5/223 882.5
4 - LenaLilToTheWright/Randy Paul 215.5/220.5/221.5/224 881.5
5 - Smmoth N Cash/Jake Gorrell 217.5/216.5/225.5/221 880.5
6 - Lenas Buddy Nic/Jake Telford 209/217.5/220.5/224 871
7 - Checkn Out The Ladys/Brad Lund 213.5/214/217.5/219 864
8 - Hickory Holly Time/Kelby Phillips 210/220/212/221.5 863.5
9 - Rubys Radar/Zane Davis 218/217.5/205.5/221 862
10 - Dualin Stargun/Justin Lawrence 221/215/221/204 861

[_Sorry for the crunch together - it was not like that in the draft._ ]

Finals start tomorrow at 3pm (TX time) with the herd work. Then 5 pm for rein/steer stopping/cow work.


----------

